# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدار افراح للرادود الحسيني صفاء السعد 1432

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته









اتمنى انكم بخير,,










اصدار جديد ورائع ان شاء الله ينال استحسانكم













الاصدار اداء الرادود الحسيني المبدع: صفاء السعد





كلمات الشاعر : اسامة الشبلاوي , صفاء السعد





التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية : محمد جاسم الكربلائي








للتحميل 







ياوطن




http://www.mediafire.com/?uq1cmwc7nkueb63





هوسات




http://www.mediafire.com/?14ng6as4gkwyokt





أبو فاضل




http://www.mediafire.com/?16kedpjqj3ru4j1




أنه الزهراء




http://www.mediafire.com/?76zs8219m8uaenr




هلا خويه




http://www.mediafire.com/?0ds8hee371ejqf2









*كل الشكر لموفر الأصدار؛ *









ان شاء الله القادم قريب









نسألكم الدعاء

وفي حالة النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر






بالتوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يرحم والديك..

طرح حلووو  تم التحميل

موفق اخوي*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مروركم الاحلى والاروع

ومشكورين على المرورر

----------

